# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Best bodybuilder of 2010

## the big 1

in my opinion phil is best bodybuilder of 2010, and i would say he was robbed of the arnold this year, he was spot on....
i will be very suprised if he doesnt win an olympia in his career....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PABWoHioVw

----------


## Bigdog99

> in my opinion phil is best bodybuilder of 2010, and i would say he was robbed of the arnold this year, he was spot on....
> i will be very suprised if he doesnt win an olympia in his career....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PABWoHioVw


he is a MONSTER!! Holy crap!

----------


## nothingtoitbuttodoit

i also think he was robbed, looks insane!

----------


## BJJ

Not bad...

----------


## the big 1

> Not bad...


not bad ? i think he looks better than any ifbb pro at this point in time...

----------


## BJJ

> not bad ? i think he looks better than any ifbb pro at this point in time...


You think correctly...

----------


## controlit

Simply amazing...

----------


## The.Student

This man has phenomenal genetics, such an inspirational physique!

----------


## Nicotine

quality asthetics .......

he's not just HUGE, but his lines and shapes and curves are wicked as hell...... most are just thick and huge, where he looks quality in addition to size

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Amazing wheels he has!

----------


## LGM

His lower lats are just sick. He got totally robbed; no way he lost anything that night.

----------


## the big 1

i think hes ones of the best ever personally, ide rather look like phil over coleman, yates or cutler any day

----------


## Panzerfaust

Wanna know why he isn't winning? Bullshit politics...its like they are making him pay his "dues" or some shit...pathetic!

Absolutely utterly sick conditioning...just look at that..so ****ing dry man. Wow! Striations on glutes..total package.

----------


## NVR2BIG1

Now, here is the real kicker right here...... how many guys sporting physiques that are a fraction as good as his, are trying like hell to get a pro card and someday be Mr. Olympia? I would say 90% of them are pissing in the wind, b/ thats the reality of it now, its too crazy and too much $$$, I could never enjoy that life myself

----------


## MuscleCommand

Hopefully the best man will win the O in September.

----------


## BennyLom

He looks incredible! He's too big for my liking (those legs!) but man, is he in awesome shape!

----------


## vishus

I AGREE! this dude is gonna get robbed at the olympia too i bet ya, he is one of the best no doubt, his condition is unbelievable. i cant wait until evan starts competing, that dude is gonna rock this industry and blow a lotta people away just like phil did when he started doing pro shows

----------


## ProEvoDanny

what an animal

----------


## F4iGuy

I'd like to see a comparison of him and Flex Wheeler at his peak. Who do you think has the better genetics?

----------


## the big 1

> I'd like to see a comparison of him and Flex Wheeler at his peak. Who do you think has the better genetics?


well it depends what your looking for a suppose, but i would say phil anyday, he almost looks like a cartoon action hero, his arms are the best out of any bb ever IMO, hes just so big and ripped its unreal....

lets get some piccys of flex though, then we can compare...

----------


## the big 1



----------


## the big 1

There are rumours that flex used synthol, must have been very low dose though, probly to bring up weak points...

----------


## the big 1



----------


## the big 1



----------


## the big 1

Imo he cant touch phil in the back department, but his legs are stupidly huge !

----------


## F4iGuy

That back... Jeez. Crazy how massive it is even toward the bottom. Nice low instertion points.

----------


## gettingthere

Wow amazingly dry, looks great!! will he come close to Mr Olympia? why would politics get in the way of him winning? iv never really researched him to much

----------


## Monstruoso

as the other fellow said up there in the thread... unfortunately, politics get in the way of things

----------


## baseline_9

Phil looked unreal, only negative i could point out is his lack of calves

----------


## DocBman

Ya he looks great! Very symmetrical, especially in the abs. My buddy met him, and Phil told him when he's at full potential he cant touch his hands behind his back.....

----------


## tembe

im a huge phil fan

im hoping ronnie makes a great comeback however...

great champion

----------


## Colts18

yeah, couldn't agree more about Phil getting robbed. Ive never been a Kai fan, probably something to do with the masks and hair etc.

----------


## james_trudee

Just a BEAST

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Roelly and Jason Huh impressed me the most thus far. Saw Branch the other day at Metro, he's already looking grainy as hell. I hope he wins this time.

----------


## boyka

What do you think about Ronnie Coleman?
I think it will be successful comeback.

----------


## ricky23

i think kai is gonna take his game to a new level for the olympia - look at last years olympia - how did branch beat phil and kai! even dave palumbo said that kai has the best conditioning in the sport. kai admittedly lost muscle tissue while conditioning but he wont make the same mistake again - hope he wins this year! cant wait for evan to come in and blow it apart, i think oscar is gonna take his game to a new level.

----------


## ricky23

> yeah, couldn't agree more about Phil getting robbed. Ive never been a Kai fan, probably something to do with the masks and hair etc.


how can you not be a fan of kai! the dedication and passion he has is unmatched! even arnie said that kai is the best poser hes ever seen, the masks are something unique, hes bringing that element of art to the sport. this guy has never been interested in the money or fame, he used get a train and 2 buses to get to the gym while living in a one bedroom flat - he used to live in a bedsit (a room in a house!) and he still competed.

----------


## BIGGZY

guys legs are huge!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

This guy had potential...



Then he threw it all away..

----------


## warchild

why that guy stop? he looked awesome

----------


## boyoboyo

> This guy had potential...
> 
> 
> 
> Then he threw it all away..


yeah he had potential but he could could never in shape like the top guys could, and as for throwing it away...he had health issues.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Didn't know that, thanks for the heads up bro.

----------


## TRT2010

wow he looks like the typical world of warecraft player now

----------


## RED26

> This guy had potential...
> 
> 
> 
> Then he threw it all away..


O_O
I can't believe it...
Maybe he retired because he thought he would run the same fate as nasser el sonbaty... Just because he has an arab last name he would never be mr.olympia (quite sad this part) altought clearly he's in pair with cutler.

----------


## Numb uK

> This guy had potential...
> 
> 
> 
> Then he threw it all away..


WTF happend? Whats the story?

----------


## bodybuilder

what a beast

----------


## Txtoast

That has got to be a huge change in mentality to go from HERO to zero.....nuts

----------


## GetSwole83

Who is that? Badel?

----------


## stevey_6t9

before and after shot is hilarious

----------


## boyka

Really, who is that???

----------


## MaNiCC

Dont think he is better than yates

----------


## Far from massive

Who are we to say that someone should have continued competing at this level or should not have quit. The demands on yourself and your family are total, I can not fault anyone for stopping when they did, I can only congradulate them for having the awesome will and comitment to get there in the fist place. Remember for every Pro who may have quit to early there are at least a dozen guys who ( in the opinion of most ) definately stayed in the game too long.

----------


## boyka

> Really, who is that???


???  :Hmmmm:

----------


## MrO_55

IMO 

Phil Heath was robbed at the O this year. he deserved to be #1

----------


## vettewreck

muriloninja ---- I wanna lick that girls stomache in your avatar. Just thought Id share. 

Oh and Im a Ronny Rockel fan. Dense, hard, lean, in proportion, without "TOO" much of a GH gut.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> muriloninja ---- I wanna lick that girls stomache in your avatar. Just thought Id share. 
> 
> Oh and Im a Ronny Rockel fan. Dense, hard, lean, in proportion, without "TOO" much of a GH gut.


I'm glad he cracked top 6. He's been doing so well.

----------


## mesonerz

> This guy had potential...
> 
> 
> 
> Then he threw it all away..


holy crap, is it really possible to lose that much bulk in 3 years?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Certainly.

----------


## UberSteroids

He just wanted to say "Jay, you ain't sh!t" 

Hahahah!

----------


## bodybuilder

wow what a change.

----------


## gladmax

Phil Heath is Shredded and Massive but Jay has more maturity as far as mass goes.

----------


## yungone501

> This guy had potential...
> 
> 
> 
> Then he threw it all away..


This guy reminds me of Kevin Levrone...

----------


## Kawigirl

> Who are we to say that someone should have continued competing at this level or should not have quit. The demands on yourself and your family are total, I can not fault anyone for stopping when they did, I can only congradulate them for having the awesome will and comitment to get there in the fist place. Remember for every Pro who may have quit to early there are at least a dozen guys who ( in the opinion of most ) definately stayed in the game too long.


Oh so true!!! The lifestyle is 24 - 7 and can take over ones life if not careful. You can miss out on so much staying in that community. 
I was keeping family and friends...and even potential loves of my life for my own selfish gains. Personally I'm not sure if it would of worked out better.....I'll never know. And, thats fine by me. 
Not saying I'll totally and completely stop; but balance is needed to make a good life great.

I don't fault him either...I commend him

----------


## yungone501

^^^ bodybuilding is a selfish sport and your right, it can consume your life if not careful.

----------


## 9za4ck4

holy hell the before and after pics are serious. does anyone know what all happened with that guy i mean you would think with all the time, money, effort, and dedication the guy put behind it you would never think he would go back to your average joe blow. i mean that guy would have to of quit everything to get that small. thats just disappointing to me to see someone achieve that then let it all go away.

----------


## chi

> holy hell the before and after pics are serious. does anyone know what all happened with that guy i mean you would think with all the time, money, effort, and dedication the guy put behind it you would never think he would go back to your average joe blow. i mean that guy would have to of quit everything to get that small. thats just disappointing to me to see someone achieve that then let it all go away.


thats not the same guy zack is it?

----------


## chi

this guy has my vote



Mr Warren

----------


## 9za4ck4

> thats not the same guy zack is it?


i dont know man thats what it seems like the guys are implying on here. if it is to lose all that is unreal

----------


## big_ron

There are many reason he could have thrown it away, health problems etc

----------


## layeazy

The guy was awesome what an achievement he made to get where he was....

Might of wanted to start family or something..

----------


## vishus

he is mustaffa mohammed, never really placed high in any shows, but was a mass monster. dude had huge legs

----------


## dec11

> i dont know man thats what it seems like the guys are implying on here. if it is to lose all that is unreal


well thts how it works, muscle is very much an 'of the moment' thing, use it or lose it!

----------


## warren916

The only reason Phil didnt win the 2010 Arnold is because Kai had the same conditioning, but BIGGER...

And as far as paying dues go, Kai is pretty new to the pro stage (not scene) him self..and why didnt someone like Branch win whos been around for years?

That swole guy next to Jay prolly had to stop taking multiple grams of steroids /week because of health issues, cant compete without juice..

----------


## warren916

Look at those f***ing quads next to Branch...makes branch look small...lol

Just seems that he could never nail his conditioning...

Much like Victor Martinez...has everything, cant nail conditioning..

----------


## Jerry65

Yes he is pretty strong and has lot of potential to work hard and can proof his abilities and will win Olympics, because i have found him very strong and agile.
tampa boot camps

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> What do you think about Ronnie Coleman?
> I think it will be successful comeback.


Ronnie's time is over, although he will neither accept nor admit to it. There is no way Jay is giving that title back to him, not to mention Phil is already putting so much heat on Jay with his freak of nature kind of developing physique as we all witnessed this year. 

The only successful Olympia comeback for Ronnie at this point in time can only take place in his dreams. 

Sad but true.

----------


## FireGuy

> Look at those f***ing quads next to Branch...makes branch look small...lol
> 
> Just seems that he could never nail his conditioning...
> 
> Much like Victor Martinez...has everything, cant nail conditioning..


His quads dont look like a conditioning issue to me, that looks like poor synthol usage.

----------


## Reed

Phil Heath hands down best bodybuilder for 2010. Was very much improved at the Arnold and was notably bigger at the Olympia

----------


## FireGuy

I'd second that opinion. Heath reminds me a lot of where Flex Wheeler was about 10 years ago. Tons of shape and great round muscle bellies, I hope he is rewarded this year at the Olympia.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> This guy had potential...
> 
> 
> 
> Then he threw it all away..


Wow, this guys looked great back then, even when standing next to Cutler. What's his name??

----------


## PurpleOnes

I agree that Phil Heath was best bodybuilder of 2010 , also in amatuers circle I was amazed by Aleksey Lesukov.

----------


## BORIQUENA76

What is the story??????

----------


## Hitman Heimler

Phil is really cool. I have met him and watched him train before, and I just really like him. He has a great personality, which doesn't count on stage, but it definitely gives him a good following. He has a pretty physique, and has all the potential. I really didn't like his music selection while doing his routines in the beginning, but he has made better choices ever since, IMO.

----------


## juttsdm5

> His quads dont look like a conditioning issue to me, that looks like poor synthol usage.


lol agreed. didnt pick it up until you pointed it out. !

----------


## dorrisklipfel

Berardi works together a selection of folks, for example a several skilled some athletes, hence she or he has learned this prefers regarding guys who want to shed pounds large when trying to keep muscles and browsing their own very best.

----------


## Armykid93

I am defiently a big Kai greene fan but he has the gh belly look going on which is annoying. My favorite bodybuilder of all time was definetly flex wheeler. It is frustrating how most bodybuilders of today go for only size and nothing else it seems like. Phil and Dexter are great because they care more about looking good then looking freaky big. Ronnie was one of the only people that could pull off that much size without looking dumb in my opinion.

----------


## DubVwrestler171

Jay cutler for the win! I've always been a huge cutler fan. He was the first BB I really followed. Great personality as well. Also, he has a great physic! Imo

----------


## lmmalone

Wow! I've never seen such anti progress

----------


## Armykid93

Kai Greene is my current favorite

----------

